
Your Business Idea: Hot or Not? - mattjaynes
http://blog.airbladesoftware.com/2007/4/25/your-business-idea-hot-or-not
======
ido
So this is just a blog entry... I thought it's a new site like hotornot where
you submit your idea and users rate it.

~~~
ido
vote up if you think that is a good idea for a website ;)

